# Microchips



## crackerjackjack (Jun 22, 2008)

Does anyone have any info on the microchips for minis? I saw a demonstration at the auction I went to saturday, but when I asked who you get them from, I was told to contact the company. Abbott is the company they were talking about. I looked them up on the web, and can only find people medications.

Does anyone microchip?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 22, 2008)

The only microchip I know a little (ok...very tiny




) bit about is the AVID microchip. It is inserted into the base of the ear, usually the right side ear. Then the number is recorded into the registration books also. As far as who can put them in I am sure any vet could do that. The only person I know of who does microchip all his animals..does it himself, but I am sure not everyone could do this. I sure wouldnt attempt to. Talk to you vet and see what they have to say about it. I will check with him to see if AVID is the correct name. OH! Corinne


----------



## uwharrie (Jun 22, 2008)

AVID is one of the major microchip companies. They started out using them in exotic birds ( hence the name)

They now market thier chips for almost all animals and even inanimate objects.

I have used AVID chips on my dogs for a number of years now. I buy the chips straight from the company, and place the chips myself. Not sure I would want to try it on a horse without some bit of sedation. The needle is HUGE


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks, I thought AVID was the name he told me when we talked about it. I did associate it with my birds...



I have parrots, and also with a preventative spray I use for my african violets...called AVID.






Corinne


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you. I thought that they said Abbott at the sale. It was probably Avid. They did a demonstration on two donkeys. The donkeys didn't even flinch. They did not seem to mind. They inserted the chip at the base of the ear. I will check to see if I can find info from Avid. Thanks again.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Jun 23, 2008)

Avid and Homeagain are the two big brands, although there are others.

The base of the ear is a NONSTANDARD place! The normal place is in the Nu-somethinorother ligament in teh neck on the left side. This is the ligament which holds up the neck and head.

There are some big concerns with microchipping. The two big ones are which frequency (and now where do you put it, if people are putting them in the head), and how can the technology be abused. The previous standard was 125khz. This is standard for small animals, and companion horses. Livestock, and European animals use a different frequency, 132khz. 132 scanners can not read 125 chips, and vica versa. This is very important, since 125 readers were given away to all major officials years ago, so almost everyone has a scanner for these chips. 132 scanners are very rare, most often in the hands of government inspectors since they've mandated that new chips use the 132 frequency. NAIS for some stupid reason decided to use the European technology rather than the type used in the US for decades. ANYWAYS, editorial aside, it is a real problem as far as which do you choose. At the moment, its decided like this:

If you are doing it for NAIS or registration, use a 132khz chip. (I don't know who makes these)

If you are chipping for personal identification, animal recovery, etc, use 125khz. Everyone has a reader, adn they are DIRT cheap to find and purchase. (Homeagain and AVID sell them, I paid $22 for the chip and $25 for lifetime registration)

More info on my website at: http://aztecstables.com/deacon/microchip.htm or email [email protected]


----------

